# A prop for sander



## devonwoody (10 Sep 2012)

an Australian friend of mine led me to doing this. Its a prop to hold sander table stable at 90 degrees, (I suppose other settings could be done as well)


----------



## Grahamshed (10 Sep 2012)

Must be good DW if you have done it twice


----------



## monkeybiter (11 Sep 2012)

My small cheapo benchtop pillar drill has a weak table and could do with one of those.


----------



## bodge (25 Sep 2012)

I found myself using this solution on my Clarke sander the other day. I suspect it is basically the same machine as the Record in the picture above but with different coloured paint! The table locking mechanism really is terrible and the table support very flimsy.
Has anyone managed a more permanant solution or modification? I'd be eternally grateful for any tips.


----------



## devonwoody (26 Sep 2012)

bodge":3rog34t7 said:


> I found myself using this solution on my Clarke sander the other day. I suspect it is basically the same machine as the Record in the picture above but with different coloured paint! The table locking mechanism really is terrible and the table support very flimsy.
> Has anyone managed a more permanant solution or modification? I'd be eternally grateful for any tips.





Purchase a more expensive sander??????????


----------



## bodge (26 Sep 2012)

:lol: Indeed. Unfortunately getting sign off for the first one from 'er indoors was difficult enough, I'm sure a replacement so soon would meet with some resistance!
In all seriousness though, I think I need to give it a proper coat of looking at and see what can be done. Right now using the disc is a very hit and miss affair.


----------



## devonwoody (26 Sep 2012)

mine I use an engineers square to set the vertical and block holds position, horzontal use the gauge again and adjust. 

Make sure self tapping screws are firm.


----------

